# lipgloss over lisptick



## femme2mac (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm new to this and i find it fabulous, specialy that i discoverd there is this section here. My question is ; What's you girls find the best combo in terms of lipstick, lipgloss or l/g. What is the best mix that i can do and also wich one is your signature!!! Will be awaiting for replies! Thanks for reading and sharing!


----------



## L281173 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *femme2mac* 

 
_I'm new to this and i find it fabulous, specialy that i discoverd there is this section here. My question is ; What's you girls find the best combo in terms of lipstick, lipgloss or l/g. What is the best mix that i can do and also wich one is your signature!!! Will be awaiting for replies! Thanks for reading and sharing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Some ideal combinations of mine are

Red Lipstick with a hint of either silver or gold gloss in the middle of the lip.

Plum Lipstick (Burgundy) with a shimmery bronze or iridescent diamond gloss in on tip of the entire.  Another great color that I used to use was by Urban Decay, but I can't remember the color which was in the lavendar family.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jul 5, 2007)

*i love Opal lustreglass and Nico lipglass with plum/mauve lipsticks*


----------



## La Ilusion (Aug 12, 2007)

If we're talking MAC lipsticks and glosses, I have these recommendations:

O l/s w/Ornamental l/g (lined with Mahogany or Chestnut)
Honeyflower l/s w/Beaux or Revealing l/g (lined with Cushy)
Coconutty l/s w/Instant Gold l/g (lined with Cushy)
Viva Glam I l/s w/Russian Red l/g (I haven't found a good liner for this, so I don't wear it often)
Desire l/s w/Desire l/g (lined with Chestnut)

Also, I have a partially non-MAC combination that I love for everyday nude:

L'Oreal HIP Charming l/s w/Beaux or Revealing l/g (I line with Cushy)

I know that many people do great combinations of darker lipsticks with lighter glosses, but I tend to keep them close because I'm picky and don't like dark colors getting into my glosses and also don't want to have to keep on hand extra lip brushes for getting the gloss out of the tube.  (Lazy me.)


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Aug 14, 2007)

for me i LOVE victorias secret Beauty Rush Lips gloss in Lotta Colada with a dab of clear lipglass....CUTE!


----------



## loves_macxoxo (Aug 14, 2007)

oh man i always like just plain clear over any color.. im boring


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 15, 2007)

I like Victoria's Secret Melt lipstick over MAC's Squirt l/g. I'm NW45 and it casts a nice honey tone on the lips.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 15, 2007)

NARS Promiscuous with Striptease l/g
NARS Sexual Healing with Orgasm l/g


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Aug 15, 2007)

i always use mac relic l/s (it's d/c but you can still find on internet) with either underage l/g or c-thru l/g. if you can't find relic, i sometimes use myth l/s as an alternate. hth!


----------



## femme2mac (Sep 5, 2007)

Thx a lot girls! I will do my best to follow the advices!Mucho gracias!


----------

